# The best Oatmeal, Milk, & Honey FO?



## bbrown (Mar 6, 2017)

I have tried a few but I haven't had them stick in CP.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nao (Mar 6, 2017)

People seems very happy with nurture soap's version.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 6, 2017)

I've tried a half dozen or so and my favorite is one from Southern Scentsations.  They are in Michigan within driving distance and it's the only one I use from them.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 6, 2017)

Nature's garden sticks. I can still smell a bit of it after 2 years. I really wanted to try nurtures porridge, but its seasonal and I didn't get it ordered before it was removed from the store.


----------



## joy (Mar 6, 2017)

I just made a couple of batches of GM, Oat and Honey soap last month, 2 weeks apart.  I used BB's Fruit & Nut and Pure Honey FO's and they smell wonderful.  I don't love the Fruit & Nut by itself, but the Pure Honey tones it down a bit and I'm really liking it.  I have problems with my soaps losing their fragrance after a week or two, but the first batch smells as good as the second batch.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 6, 2017)

After trying many OMH FO's and being sadly disappointed, I did what Joy did above^^^- I blended 2 FOs together and ended up with my perfect, go-to OMH that smells just like its name to my nose. For what its worth, it soaps great and only D's to a light beige- not far off from the color of oatmeal, actually. I use 2 parts OregonTrail's OMH FO to 5 parts Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses FO for my blend.

_Edited to fix my blend ratio_. I originally posted earlier that I used 2 parts of each FO, but it's actually 2 parts OT's OMH and 5 parts of DS's MilkSugarKisses. Sorry about that. 


IrishLass


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 6, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> After trying many OMH FO's and being sadly disappointed, I did what Joy did above^^^- I blended 2 FOs together and ended up with my perfect, go-to OMH that smells just like its name to my nose. For what its worth, it soaps great and only D's to a light beige- not far off from the color of oatmeal, actually. I use 2 parts OregonTrail's OMH FO to 5 parts Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses FO for my blend.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


 
IL, I can only imagine how many loaves of soap and bottle of fo's it took for you to get the perfect recipe!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 7, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> IL, I can only imagine how many loaves of soap and bottle of fo's it took for you to get the perfect recipe!


 
Believe it or not, it miraculously took less than a .5 oz bottle of each of the FOs to get the blend right to my nose, and just 1 loaf of soap to prove that my nose was right. lol 

When it comes to making blends, I like to start things out on the conservative side by just playing around with mere drops of each FO on a cotton ball in a jar until it smells good to me (making sure to keep meticulous notes of how many drops of each). 

Having worked with these 2 particular FOs before on their own, I just had an intuitive hunch of what ratio might work well with them, and it didn't take very many drops before the blend smelled 'just right' to me. Once it did, I took a leap of faith and made a large enough quantity of the blend to put it to the test in a 1 lb. batch @ .7 oz ppo. I had absolutely no idea if it would A or D or if the scent would morph into something horrible in my CP, etc..., but I decided to just go for it, and was so happy with how well it went and how it turned out.


IrishLass


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 7, 2017)

I've used BB's OMH for years. It sticks and has always been one of my best sellers.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 7, 2017)

BB's sticks well. To my nose, it has a Play-do note underneath...but most people don't smell that. So while it is not my personal ideal OMH, it is very popular.


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> BB's sticks well. To my nose, it has a Play-do note underneath...but most people don't smell that. So while it is not my personal ideal OMH, it is very popular.



I smell that play doh note too in many FOs. I've only bought 3 FOs but BB sends samples of FOs with every order so I've smelled a bunch. I also sniff every bar of handmade soap I come across, and many have that play doh note, others a plastic sort of note. Please forgive me for hijacking the thread a moment, I'm wondering if you have a similar nose to mine and could recommend a good supplier whose FOs smell fresh and real to you?


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 7, 2017)

Millie said:


> I smell that play doh note too in many FOs. I've only bought 3 FOs but BB sends samples of FOs with every order so I've smelled a bunch. I also sniff every bar of handmade soap I come across, and many have that play doh note, others a plastic sort of note. Please forgive me for hijacking the thread a moment, I'm wondering if you have a similar nose to mine and could recommend a good supplier whose FOs smell fresh and real to you?


 
I don't think it's one supplier. My personal theory is that there is an ingredient that some of us can smell and others can't, but sense the ingredients in FOs are proprietary we can't compare and say, "The FOs have ingredient ABC and smell like Play-Do to me."

There's not really a way around it - you just gotta get samples and try them out. I have FOs from BB, Bitter Creek, Nurture, Majestic Mountain Sage and WSP. Every supplier has some that are hits and some that are misses.

BTW, one poster said her favorite OMH is actually a blend of 2 FOs from Day Star - Milk Sugar Kisses and Toffee Crunch.

Here's a thread that references it:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52706&page=2


----------



## toxikon (Mar 7, 2017)

I've only tried the BB OMH and I find it veeery perfumey. Kind of like an old lady smell.

Is this what OHM is supposed to smell like? I have nothing to compare it to, so I'm just wondering. I guess I was expecting a more true scent - like the smell of sweet honey with a bit of almond and buttery-ness to it.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 7, 2017)

I like BB's actually, and WSP's, I think I even tried Sweet Cakes and it's close to BB but more expensive. 

I'm going to have to try that blend will milk kisses though, I remember you sharing that once before and it sounds lovely.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Mar 7, 2017)

I use WSP's exclusively.  Their Oatmeal Milk and Honey is awesome!  Just my two cents...


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 7, 2017)

My favorite is the one from NG.  I love BB, but I find many of the fragrances react strongly in CP.


----------



## dneruck (Mar 8, 2017)

I like the NG one too. It's the first scent I've ever used and still my favorite.  I find though, to me at least, that even though the OMH from WSP and NG smell different OOB, they smell very similar in soap.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 8, 2017)

toxikon said:


> I've only tried the BB OMH and I find it veeery perfumey. Kind of like an old lady smell.
> 
> Is this what OHM is supposed to smell like? I have nothing to compare it to, so I'm just wondering. I guess I was expecting a more true scent - like the smell of sweet honey with a bit of almond and buttery-ness to it.


 
I think it's the IDEA of Oatmeal, Milk and Honey. What does oatmeal smell like? To some people, they may think of oatmeal cookies, some people may think of the oatmeal they ate for breakfast with brown sugar, or with honey, or cream. You may even think of the oats they feed horses that are coated in molasses. If you stick your nose in a bag of oats, there's not a lot going on there.

What does milk smell like? Open a gallon of milk and smell it. Unless it is bad, there's not much to smell. There's the idea of the smell of milk or a creamy smell but I think that's very, very individual.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 8, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I think it's the IDEA of Oatmeal, Milk and Honey. What does oatmeal smell like? To some people, they may think of oatmeal cookies, some people may think of the oatmeal they ate for breakfast with brown sugar, or with honey, or cream. You may even think of the oats they feed horses that are coated in molasses. If you stick your nose in a bag of oats, there's not a lot going on there.
> 
> What does milk smell like? Open a gallon of milk and smell it. Unless it is bad, there's not much to smell. There's the idea of the smell of milk or a creamy smell but I think that's very, very individual.



That makes total sense!


----------



## smengot0 (Mar 8, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Nature's garden sticks. I can still smell a bit of it after 2 years. I really wanted to try nurtures porridge, but its seasonal and I didn't get it ordered before it was removed from the store.





I notice Nurture seems to have quite a few seasonal fragrances. This 'seasonal' strategy must be good for their biz. It can be frustrating for the buyer though


----------



## smengot0 (Mar 8, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Nature's garden sticks. I can still smell a bit of it after 2 years. I really wanted to try nurtures porridge, but its seasonal and I didn't get it ordered before it was removed from the store.





I notice Nurture seems to have quite a few seasonal fragrances. This 'seasonal' strategy must be good for their biz. It can be frustrating for the buyer though....


----------



## KristaY (Mar 8, 2017)

I also use BB's OMH but blend it with their Vanilla Select. I notice the plastic-y scent too but when blended and cured, I no longer detect it. It also sticks really well for me. I recently found a bar I made about 10 months prior and the scent was the same as the batch I'd made a month ago.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 8, 2017)

KristaY said:


> I also use BB's OMH but blend it with their Vanilla Select. I notice the plastic-y scent too but when blended and cured, I no longer detect it. It also sticks really well for me. I recently found a bar I made about 10 months prior and the scent was the same as the batch I'd made a month ago.




That's a good idea, do you blend 50/50? I think I'll try to blend it too.


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 9, 2017)

smengot0 said:


> I notice Nurture seems to have quite a few seasonal fragrances. This 'seasonal' strategy must be good for their biz. It can be frustrating for the buyer though....



It's not that. It's two reasons: 1) We are literally running out room. We thought our current building would be big enough when we originally leased it, but we have taken up every square inch. It's frustrating for us, too, because we're constantly having figure out where to put things. 2) We don't want the fragrances to get old. I have heard of people receiving rancid oils (not from us) and this thought scares me. If something isn't going to sell well over the summer because it's traditionally a fall/winter scent, I would rather buy it again at that time than have it sit on a shelf getting old. Fragrance oils can and do go bad.

With all that said, we do have samples of some of these fragrances left! If you put a note on your order we will send one if we have it.  

Also, we're meeting with the architect tomorrow for the design of our new warehouse. We have bought the building and now we just need to design it to work for us. YAY! This means that we will be able to carry a lot more inventory!


----------



## smengot0 (Mar 9, 2017)

Cosmo said:


> It's not that. It's two reasons: 1) We are literally running out room. We thought our current building would be big enough when we originally leased it, but we have taken up every square inch. It's frustrating for us, too, because we're constantly having figure out where to put things. 2) We don't want the fragrances to get old. I have heard of people receiving rancid oils (not from us) and this thought scares me. If something isn't going to sell well over the summer because it's traditionally a fall/winter scent, I would rather buy it again at that time than have it sit on a shelf getting old. Fragrance oils can and do go bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks for explaining this. Yes, I guess space is a key consideration in your kind of business


----------

